# Neon Tetras and Bettas



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if Neon Tetras would go well together with Bettas. I've seen alot of videos on youtube with bettas and tetras in one tank but i'm still kind of in the middle about it. What do you think?


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

It really depends on the betta, tank size, and amount of hiding spaces. My female betta murdered my neons ;_; if you have a 10 gallon with plenty of cover, they should be fine. Just watch out just in case there's nipping or killing


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have "Jumbo" Neon Tetras with my Betta, but I think It totally depends on the Betta's personality and space and so forth as said above. I purposefully got the Jumbo variety of the neons, cus I figured if they are a tad bigger the Betta might not see them as much of a snack, and my tetras all adore my Betta and follow him around like he's some kinda king. But I got lucky. It's all up to the Betta. 

~TPF


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Starbright said:


> It really depends on the betta, tank size, and amount of hiding spaces. My female betta murdered my neons ;_; if you have a 10 gallon with plenty of cover, they should be fine. Just watch out just in case there's nipping or killing



Yeah I have a 10 gallon with plastic plants for them to hide in. I also have a castle that looks decorative but it actually has a small opening which is too small for a betta but perfect size for a Neon Tetra :-D


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright, well my test worked good! I put 2 neon tetras in my betta tank and they are doing fine. The betta fish seems kind of confused that there are other fish here lol.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

ThePearlFish said:


> I have "Jumbo" Neon Tetras with my Betta, but I think It totally depends on the Betta's personality and space and so forth as said above. I purposefully got the Jumbo variety of the neons, cus I figured if they are a tad bigger the Betta might not see them as much of a snack, and my tetras all adore my Betta and follow him around like he's some kinda king. But I got lucky. It's all up to the Betta.
> 
> ~TPF



The jumbo neons are called Cardinals  I kept them in my 55 planted. Betta's and neons are a mixed bag, some times it works, some times it does not.

As mentioned you will either get neons nipping betta fins, betta killing neons, or all goes fine.


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

I personally DO NOT recommend it. The neon tetras I got from Petco killed my betta with neon tetra disease. And tetras are WAY to fragile.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I would try it, there are things that can go wrong, but i am sure they can co exist. 
It has worked for me


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It really depends on the personality of the betta.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

neenjar said:


> The jumbo neons are called Cardinals  I kept them in my 55 planted. Betta's and neons are a mixed bag, some times it works, some times it does not.
> 
> As mentioned you will either get neons nipping betta fins, betta killing neons, or all goes fine.


Ahh, the things you learn every day!

~TPF


----------

